# Anybody with XP tried the update hack?



## TrainTime (Jun 18, 2014)

I can't afford a blue screen at the moment so I'm waiting for feedback on the POS updates for XP home edition.  

I switched to FireFox and really like it security-wise.  Also use Ccleaner and Malwarebytes and I disconnected my banking from the Web so they can hack me until the cows come home and get nothing but dead air.

Here's a way to rid yourself of a virus that does get through....I know it worked on "Bloodhound" which is one nasty customer:

In Windows XP
Go to Run and  type "cmd" to open the command prompt

Now you will get a black Window. Inside that black window type the above commands.

Type or copy & paste "sfc /scanfile=c:\windows\system32\services.exe" 
and press enter

. Restart your computer


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 19, 2014)

You should not call on the update hack. Its nonsense and causes the opposite of what it is supposed to do.



			
				Microsoft said:
			
		

> We recently became aware of a hack that purportedly aims to provide  security updates to Windows XP customers. The security updates that  could be installed are intended for Windows Embedded and Windows Server  2003 customers and do not fully protect Windows XP customers.* Windows XP  customers also run a significant risk of functionality issues with  their machines if they install these updates*, as they are not tested  against Windows XP. The best way for Windows XP customers to protect  their systems is to upgrade to a more modern operating system, like  Windows 7 or Windows 8.1.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 19, 2014)

I have an XP machine which isn't doing anything important, so I gave it a try.

The modifying the registry part, no problem. Worked as advertised.

Running Windows Update afterwards, 7 new updates were available. 4 were for WEPoS, 2 for .NET, 1 for IE8.

Trying to install the WEPoS updates hung Windows Update. Not a surprise, since the machine doesn't have WEPoS. I had to go into task manager to kill Windows Update. And then I hid those updates.

The IE8 update and the .NET updates did install.

Nothing else of note. The machine still runs. And Microsoft Security Essentials still always boots up with the annoying out-of-support message.

If anyone wants to find out how to do the hack, search on "XP update hack" and you'll find instructions.


----------



## TrainTime (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm curious because I haven't seen ANY feedback before yours about if it works on a regular XP machine.  Did those who did it get crashed or are they smart enough not to crow about it?  MS can fix our wagons anytime they please by installing malicious code to crash anything but a POS box.  I haven't tried it or felt I needed to after ditching IE8 for Mozilla.  Anyway here's the hack...proceed at your own risk:

All *XP users *need  to do is create a text file in Notepad with the following contents:

_Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\WPA\PosReady]
"Installed"=dword:00000001_

Then right click on the file and change the file extension from &#8220;.txt&#8221; to &#8220;.reg,&#8221; 

Save it, and then double-click the file. That will make that change to the registry. That&#8217;s all you need to do. Windows will now automatically fetch updates designed for POSReady 2009, ensuring XP remains protected for the foreseeable future.


----------



## TrainTime (Jun 19, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> You should not call on the update hack. Its nonsense and causes the opposite of what it is supposed to do.
> 
> _
> 
> ...



What would you expect MS to say PUBLICLY about the hack?    There's a good chance MS planted the "fix" for the tech writer who supposedly discovered it.  Why?  Because most XP users laughed and told them where they could shove W8...including CHINA who's banned the sale of W8 because XP is still used by the majority of PC users there and 26% worldwide.  

Why enrage XP users further when our machines will finally die in another year or two?  I bought the W7 DVD at Amazon for $111 after the MS scan told me it would work on my old Dell E521.  What they didn't tell me is I'd need to find some driver updates (Dell quit supplying them) and I'd need a new video card and probably a new power supply.    I'll use the hack if I need to but I don't think I'll need to.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 19, 2014)

My XP was zapped during an electrical storm, there went all those games......


----------



## TrainTime (Jun 19, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> My XP was zapped during an electrical storm, there went all those games......



I still play checkers, hearts, and spades on XP's "zone.com"...live players, good guys, asswipes, the moderators CHEAT like crazy to win....I've been in hundreds of battles with them using their puny canned replies.....good times.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes, I used to get so mad, but I had several games on discs so I could get away from that frustration..


----------



## TrainTime (Jun 19, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Yes, I used to get so mad, but I had several games on discs so I could get away from that frustration..



I burned a CD of Silver Creek Entertainment's spades game back in 2001 at the local community college computer lab I signed up for to learn how to compute.  Had a brand new Dell in a box I bought in 1999 but was afraid to open.    Windows98 SE was the hot set-up then.....128M of power...they told me I'd never need more than that....I felt like James Bond when I found out I could DOUBLE it to 256M....Paid almost $2K for that set up.....Sony CRT tube monitor I'm using right now because my flat-screen croaked....it weighs 40 lbs.    Anyway, I never actually bought the Silver Creek game...just play once a day on the "trial version" I've had for 13 years....first thing I do when I power up in the morning.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 19, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > You should not call on the update hack. Its nonsense and causes the opposite of what it is supposed to do.
> ...



You don´t need to use that hack. You maybe try out XP x64, its based on Server 2003. Win8 is free to buy for costumers in China btw. Only government bodies/offices may not use it.


----------



## TrainTime (Jun 19, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> You don´t need to use that hack. You maybe try out XP x64, its based on Server 2003. Win8 is free to buy for costumers in China btw. Only government bodies/offices may not use it.



Ah, okay thanks for the clarification about China.  I have the 32-bit system so that's that.  There's also a work-around for Vista but don't dare use the XP hack....similar but different enough to cause chaos.  With my system 32 wipe and the crimeware and virus protection I have I'm not real worried.  Had to give up porn though.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 20, 2014)

traintime said:


> ah, okay thanks for the clarification about china.  I have the 32-bit system so that's that.  There's also a work-around for vista but don't dare use the xp hack....similar but different enough to cause chaos.  With my system 32 wipe and the crimeware and virus protection i have i'm not real worried.  Had to give up porn though.


Yes, without security updates, you should give up porn


----------



## Dajjal (Jul 6, 2014)

Has anyone tried upgrading windows xp to windows vista? I have a 32 bit computer so I cannnot upgrade to windows 7 or 8.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 6, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> You should not call on the update hack. Its nonsense and causes the opposite of what it is supposed to do.



Huh?   If it didn't work (it does) or if MS had hidden malicious code in the updates for XP machines, we'd have heard about it by now.  Actually Microsoft might have leaked the hack to the writer to keep XP machines safe until they wear out in another year or two....my system is over 7 years old but still chugging along.  Whatever you do FLEE from IE8...that's where the trouble comes in....I like Firefox but I hear Opera is good....I tried Chrome and didn't like it at all.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 6, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Has anyone tried upgrading windows xp to windows vista? I have a 32 bit computer so I cannnot upgrade to windows 7 or 8.



Sure can.  And in fact, since Vista is out of support, you can probably use any verification code you can find in a Vista chatroom.  I used an unused code I found online for XP on my old 98SE computer...haven't used it online because no AV vendor would touch a 98SE machine.   The thing is with Vista you're still in the same boat as with XP if you continue using Internet Explorer.

NOW, you can go to Amazon and find what you need for W7....

put Windows 7 32 bit DVD in their search box and you'll see it....around $90 last time I looked and it's MS approved and you'll get an hour of updates when you first log on in service packs and IE until it's current.  If it doesn't work, send it back for full refund.  They expect you to try it and are very cool about taking it back.  Just make sure you have your original XP installation disc in case you need to reload it on your computer.  Sometimes a format and reload with fresh updates are just what an old system needs.

Be sure to read the feedback comments about how to install it after you've done the W7 scan to see if your XP machine has enough memory and the right video card and power source....just because it approved your migration doesn't mean it will go smoothly but it usually does from what I hear.

I'll watch this thread to answer any questions you have.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 6, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Has anyone tried upgrading windows xp to windows vista? I have a 32 bit computer so I cannnot upgrade to windows 7 or 8.


If a 32 Bit Windows Vista runs on your computer, 32 Bit Windows 7 and 8 will also run as they have the same minimum requirements.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 6, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Has anyone tried upgrading windows xp to windows vista? I have a 32 bit computer so I cannnot upgrade to windows 7 or 8.



You will likely have problems with drivers.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 6, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > You should not call on the update hack. Its nonsense and causes the opposite of what it is supposed to do.
> ...


One day your XP will probably eat an update that makes you reinstall.
I use Firefox. Opera isn´t bad as well es Chrome. But Chrome is said to call home very often...
Firefox is still the best. Chrome may be faster but what means a millisecond? There will be a new Maxthon Browser as well. I am going to take a look. The current one is too focused on cloud computing for me. The Sleipnir Browser could also be an alternative. It can run IE and Chrome engine. Seems they have a new version too, the last I tried was with Firefox instead of Chrome engine. The current seems to have an issue with the display of text.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 7, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried upgrading windows xp to windows vista? I have a 32 bit computer so I cannnot upgrade to windows 7 or 8.
> ...



Nope....W8.1 requires far more assets than XP.  In fact, few XP machines will accept W7 without a partition for existing XP files.  Video card and power source, and drivers are also an issue.  I've looked into all the variables and decided to stick with XP without IE.  My security practices are seen above.  And without security concerns why would anybody move away from good ol XP....27% of the world's desktops are still using it without problems.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 7, 2014)

I changed the WinXP registry as instructed & all updates worked except for the WEPoS updates. Just use custom update & uncheck the with WEPoS in the name.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 7, 2014)

KissMy said:


> I changed the WinXP registry as instructed & all updates worked except for the WEPoS updates. Just use custom update & uncheck the with WEPoS in the name.



Useful tip...thanks.  I turned off auto-update only to get a warning from MS each time I logged on.  I haven't done the registry change yet because the new Norton has  protected me against all dangerous intrusions so far.  And I've heard repeatedly that MS updates are almost always reverse-engineered by the crimeware assholes.

Another feather in our cap is that most remaining XP home users are too POOR to bother with.    They're better off writing their code to mess with the W8 yuppie crowd.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 7, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > I changed the WinXP registry as instructed & all updates worked except for the WEPoS updates. Just use custom update & uncheck the with WEPoS in the name.
> ...



To stop the warning from MS each time you log on, just go into control panel, click "Windows Security Center". On the left side click "Change the way security center alerts me" then uncheck all the boxes.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 7, 2014)

KissMy said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Done...much obliged.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 7, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


It was about the requirements of Vista/7/8 that are the same. As for the drivers, the best supporting OS is the one the is as old as your computer. But Win7 and even more Win 8 include drivers for almost any device.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 7, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> It was about the requirements of Vista/7/8 that are the same. As for the drivers, the best supporting OS is the one the is as old as your computer. But Win7 and even more Win 8 include drivers for almost any device.



That's true about the drivers in the new OS but if even ONE doesn't match you have to hunt it down...and in my case, Dell won't update...no new drivers for a Demension E521.  Also of concern is no free Word.  My Word2000 still works great....why should I spend another $130 on a new one?  W7 won't support my CD burner....another $100.  And NO WAY will an XP machine video card handle W8....so why not just buy a new desktop if you're going to spend that kind of dough because Bill Gates ain't rich enough yet?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 7, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > It was about the requirements of Vista/7/8 that are the same. As for the drivers, the best supporting OS is the one the is as old as your computer. But Win7 and even more Win 8 include drivers for almost any device.
> ...


Your E521 isn´t lost. It consists of parts of many producers and each of them provide drivers separately. Word? Too expensive? Honestly, if you prefer that old version that does not support the new standards rather than using Open Office, you could run into trouble with the new formats.
New graphics card for Win8? Most of the shining effects that appear in Vista and 7 have been removed in Win8 though you can run Vista and 7 without that effects. You can run all these OS with any graphics card. And I never heard of an OS not supporting a CD Burner. Maybe your computer is very very old and weight of your monitor has bent the table.
However, you really should buy a new computer, they are very cheap.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 7, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Your E521 isn´t lost. It consists of parts of many producers and each of them provide drivers separately. Word? Too expensive? Honestly, if you prefer that old version that does not support the new standards rather than using Open Office, you could run into trouble with the new formats.
> New graphics card for Win8? Most of the shining effects that appear in Vista and 7 have been removed in Win8 though you can run Vista and 7 without that effects. You can run all these OS with any graphics card. And I never heard of an OS not supporting a CD Burner. Maybe your computer is very very old and weight of your monitor has bent the table.
> However, you really should buy a new computer, they are very cheap.



  I am using my CRT monitor I got in 1999 with my 98SE Dell.  Flat screen burned out and LO AND BEHOLD, this old one snapped into a CPU 8 years newer and works great!  Trinitron by Sony and almost as big a screen...more hi-def than the flat screen.

No point in buying a new computer when this one works fine but thanks for the free advice....I hear it time and again...especially from suckers who bought W8 because they had to have the hot new setup.  Most of them have no idea how to use most of the W8 features without a month of trial and error....who needs that?    I buy a new hammer when the old hammer snaps in half.....computer is a tool, nothing more.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 8, 2014)

UPDATE:

Now this morning we read that *Microsoft is dropping support for Windows7 in six months*!  And according to the article they won't back down time and again like they did for XP.   The new CEO has decided to bet their future on a Windows9 and thinks there's an endless supply of affection for the company out there.  THEY ARE VERY WRONG.....thousands are switching ot Linux and this will add to the stampede.   Remember, they were advising XP users to switch to either 7 or 8 in April.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 8, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Now this morning we read that *Microsoft is dropping support for Windows7 in six months*!  And according to the article they won't back down time and again like they did for XP.   The new CEO has decided to bet their future on a Windows9 and thinks there's an endless supply of affection for the company out there.  THEY ARE VERY WRONG.....thousands are switching ot Linux and this will add to the stampede.   Remember, they were advising XP users to switch to either 7 or 8 in April.


I have my own way to deal with the new features.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 8, 2014)

It's becoming clear that MS has discovered a revenue stream with "extended support" and believes it will offset the loss of customers to other OS.   Hell of a gamble to end-life a product you sold to a customer when it still works just fine.  In any other industry the customer can look to after-market companies for parts.  Not with Windows products....they won't open-source their code to anybody.

When I first considered a computer in 1999 I asked a graphic artist friend whether I should go with MS or Apple.   Most in that field swore by Apple but she told me MS offered many more programs and games and I could use Corel Draw and Photoshop for my business at the time.  Now 15 years later I still feel I made the right choice....until now.  I really wanted one of those clear plastic desktops Apple made back in the day....I had no idea what was going on inside a computer case before I opened mine one day to blow the dust out.....fascinating.  

So in the next year or so I'll have to buy a new machine....Microsoft has driven this loyal customer away.  Not by demanding I buy a new computer.....but by being DEVIOUS about their intentions.  I am grateful they extended support of XP for as long as they did....but the goodwill ends TODAY.  To advise customers to buy W7 in April and end support for it in December is......unforgivable.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 8, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> It's becoming clear that MS has discovered a revenue stream with "extended support" and believes it will offset the loss of customers to other OS.   Hell of a gamble to end-life a product you sold to a customer when it still works just fine.  In any other industry the customer can look to after-market companies for parts.  Not with Windows products....they won't open-source their code to anybody.
> 
> When I first considered a computer in 1999 I asked a graphic artist friend whether I should go with MS or Apple.   Most in that field swore by Apple but she told me MS offered many more programs and games and I could use Corel Draw and Photoshop for my business at the time.  Now 15 years later I still feel I made the right choice....until now.  I really wanted one of those clear plastic desktops Apple made back in the day....I had no idea what was going on inside a computer case before I opened mine one day to blow the dust out.....fascinating.
> 
> So in the next year or so I'll have to buy a new machine....Microsoft has driven this loyal customer away.  Not by demanding I buy a new computer.....but by being DEVIOUS about their intentions.  I am grateful they extended support of XP for as long as they did....but the goodwill ends TODAY.  To advise customers to buy W7 in April and end support for it in December is......unforgivable.


The support is not the linchpin of the functionality of an OS. Windows will work forever if you can manage to free from online/telephone activation. And as the usage share of XP will shrink, updates become less important.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 8, 2014)

Updated, postimg seems to resize some pics.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> The support is not the linchpin of the functionality of an OS. Windows will work forever if you can manage to free from online/telephone activation. And as the usage share of XP will shrink, updates become less important.



It used to be....now clever folks have figured out how to side-step the need for "support" by moving away from IE to a safer browser, and finding AV that will continue to update itself for that OS.  Malwarebytes just presented me with a new 2.0.2.1012 for XP that continues running in the background beside my AV...and it's FREE.  I will buy their whole package when I'm flush again...they've saved me countless meltdowns over the years.  At one point I got hit by a virus through IE6 that was so bad I wasn't allowed back online.  It cut Norton out of the picture completely but MWB took it on....damn near beat it before it too, fell.  They've never asked me for a dime to protect me.....I'll reward them when I can.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 8, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The support is not the linchpin of the functionality of an OS. Windows will work forever if you can manage to free from online/telephone activation. And as the usage share of XP will shrink, updates become less important.
> ...


Malwarebytes Anti-Malware is an On-Demand scanner in the free edition.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



If that means continuous running for the first time since I've used them, that's what I just said.....if you continue to feel the need to correct me this will be the end of the conversation.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 8, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > TrainTime said:
> ...


Feel save with your on-demand scanner that runs in background then


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Check out the version I just mentioned....Adios asshole.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 8, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Check out the version I just mentioned....Adios asshole.


Come on. Just tried to help a bloody noob.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 8, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > TrainTime said:
> ...


Checked out, no real time protection in the free edition.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Bullshit....calling me a liar now.....ESAD freak.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 8, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Bullshit....calling me a liar now.....ESAD freak.


Watch your language you little Erdogan Islamist.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit....calling me a liar now.....ESAD freak.
> ...



Or WHAT cocksucker?

p.s. get your sorry ass OUT of this thread.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 8, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > TrainTime said:
> ...


Or you´d prove that you are a borderline patient I would have answered if you would not have proven that already right in the question


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 14, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I ain't "borderline" anything you kraut fucking simpleton....my new MLB program (FREE) has been blocking web-sties since you tried to hijack this thread.  You don't know shit about WXP or much of anything else....NOOB....now take a hint and get lost.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 14, 2014)

UPDATE:

My old P780 CRT monitor gave up the ghost yesterday morning.    I'd put it away 7 years ago after 7 years of service, moving twice, yet keeping it near.  And sure enough when the flat-screen with my E521 croaked, the old beast came out of storage and gave me another 7 months of beautiful pixels.  Hooked right up to a Dell CPU that was 7 years newer.  I believe the VGA cable went bad because the monitor still had the same sounds trying to light up.  

So I beat it down to Best Buy...hooked up the tower to one of their monitors and WHEW...it's fine.  So I picked up an "Acer" 19" flat screen for $97 and was back online an hour later.  I remain committed to XP and can now look forward to more time with the best OS in the history of the world.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 14, 2014)

Y'all should just switch to Amiga.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 14, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Y'all should just switch to Amiga.



I ain't mad at Microsoft anymore....they got business to do and I get that they have new OS to sell.  And they haven't bushwhacked the update hack when they could have easily enough.  I will take a look at W9 in the fall when I'm in better financial shape....if it's easy to use and useful, then okay I'll probably get a new Dell with it.....Dell builds great machines....their service and warranties are crap but their stuff lasts.


----------



## mamooth (Jul 15, 2014)

Meanwhile, my old XP system with the hack is still getting updates from microsoft, and still working fine.


----------



## PoliticalTorch (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi! I don't have Windows XP but thought since you are discussing this matter now I would point you to a fairly recent article about moving from XP to Linux. I personally have not tried that so can't give a yea or nay on it but for those who might wish to read more about it here is the link:

How to Replace Windows XP with Linux for Free


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 15, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all should just switch to Amiga.
> ...



Im running the Dell E521 as well. Not sure how long I've had it.. maybe 6-8 years or so and its running XP just fine.

-Geaux


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 15, 2014)

PoliticalTorch said:


> Hi! I don't have Windows XP but thought since you are discussing this matter now I would point you to a fairly recent article about moving from XP to Linux. I personally have not tried that so can't give a yea or nay on it but for those who might wish to read more about it here is the link:
> 
> How to Replace Windows XP with Linux for Free




Thanks!  I'll read your link when I have more time.  I've heard good things about Linux Mint but I also heard it's a little more complicated than Windows or the Apple OS.  Your link goes through the process from beginning to end and looks doable.  The neat thing is that it works on old equipment like the XP machines and frees up all kinds of space we have committed to 3 service packs.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 15, 2014)

PoliticalTorch said:


> Im running the Dell E521 as well. Not sure how long I've had it.. maybe 6-8 years or so and its running XP just fine.
> 
> -Geaux



HOOAH!  I added 2GB of RAM from Amazon a few years back for maybe $20?  Easy, they snap right in...always a YouTube vid on how to do it.  The secret is keeping the fan free of a dust build up...as long as it runs cool it's an AK....nothing much bothers it.  Refer back to the system 32 wipe in this thread for future reference....if you do catch a cold it wipes your C-drive.


----------



## Politico (Jul 16, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Has anyone tried upgrading windows xp to windows vista? I have a 32 bit computer so I cannnot upgrade to windows 7 or 8.



Vista sucks. There is no reason to upgrade. XP works fine and will continue to.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 16, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> PoliticalTorch said:
> 
> 
> > Im running the Dell E521 as well. Not sure how long I've had it.. maybe 6-8 years or so and its running XP just fine.
> ...



Yep.. I have changed the fan once. I did the same. Brought the RAM up nicely with a stick

-Geaux


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 16, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> TrainTime said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalTorch said:
> ...



Only issue I have with mine is the CD tray won't open without sticking a straightened paperclip in the little hole left-center.   That drive has always made a racket but it works.  Back in late 2007 I wasn't sure where I'd end up after the crash so I had Dell put a dial-up port in back just in case.


----------



## TrainTime (Jul 24, 2014)

UPDATE:

Guess who got an XP update from Microsoft yesterday?

ME!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And not from the hack because I haven't needed that yet.  They updated my Silverlight file that goes with with Adobe Flash 14.  And last month I got an update on my Spyware Removal Tool.

So I believe it turns out MS has decided not to abandon us after all.  Certainly not with their HUGE update last month that I believe solves the majority of the holes in the OS...except for IE8 of course...anybody who hasn't switched to FireFox or Chrome is cruisin for a bruisin.


----------



## Politico (Jul 25, 2014)

That decision was made after 8 tanked.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 25, 2014)

TrainTime said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> My old P780 CRT monitor gave up the ghost yesterday morning.    I'd put it away 7 years ago after 7 years of service, moving twice, yet keeping it near.  And sure enough when the flat-screen with my E521 croaked, the old beast came out of storage and gave me another 7 months of beautiful pixels.  Hooked right up to a Dell CPU that was 7 years newer.  I believe the VGA cable went bad because the monitor still had the same sounds trying to light up.
> 
> So I beat it down to Best Buy...hooked up the tower to one of their monitors and WHEW...it's fine.  So I picked up an "Acer" 19" flat screen for $97 and was back online an hour later.  I remain committed to XP and can now look forward to more time with the best OS in the history of the world.



I used to really like XP too, until I started using W7.

XP crashes a lot and It's kind of a file hog. 

Most of my PC's are bought at the thrift for about $10.00. The first thing I do is to re-load whatever came on it. All you need is the correct OS CD, easily downloaded online (yes, this is legal) and you're in business. 

My preference is to surf using a Linux system like Slack Puppy that loads from RAM and save whatever I want on my hard-drive (MS OS). My PC really flies; even when I'm using some P1 doorstop!


----------

